# Eclectic song choices on shuffle - what you got?



## nbray67

A simple thread, just random songs from my vast array of listening pleasure on my trusty Sandisk MP3 player on shuffle.

Anyone else with quite diverse listening pleasures? What you got? If I like it I'll add it to my play list.

Today's choice -

The XX - I Dare You.
A very under rated duo.


----------



## muzzer

I like all sorts, from Rock and Metal to Soul and dance music

But with a nod to Avengers Infinity War

The Spinners Rubberband Man


----------



## GleemSpray

The Monochrome Set - Jet Set Junta


----------



## 66Rob

Just had these playing this afternoon

Aaron Kellim - Where are we going
Earth Wind & Fire - Fantasy
David Soul - Silver Lady
Crowded House - Weather with you 

How's that for a mix:lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

muzzer said:


> The Spinners Rubberband Man


From a certain topless mud wrestling scene in the movie Stripes. 👌

Try 'Hunger Strike' by 'Temple of the Dog'


----------



## muzzer

GeeWhizRS said:


> From a certain topless mud wrestling scene in the movie Stripes. 👌
> 
> Try 'Hunger Strike' by 'Temple of the Dog'


Was a big fan of their predecessor Mother Love Bone

To throw another one into the mix
Aamin Van Buren ft hilight tribe - Great Spirit


----------



## Caledoniandream

Have an very wide taste of music from Mozart, to Johnny Cash, Glen Campbell, Golden Earring, Fleetwood Mac, but have a memory stick in the car with 4000 tracks, always on shuffle play, my favourite at the moments is Freya Ridings, young but a surprise voice.


----------



## nbray67

Today's shuffle -

A little throw back here with one of, if not, the best voices ever. Some of our younger members may not know this iconic tune from an iconic film.

Matt Munro - On Days Like These.


----------



## muzzer

Talking of great voices

The Propellerheads ft Shirley Bassey - History Repeating


----------



## ridders66

I enjoy listening to Arno Carstens, he is excellent. 




I am a huge Springsteen fan and think his very early stuff, from when he was barely known, is some of his best stuff. 




Walter Trout, in a word, awesome. And a gentleman too, I met him many years ago and he was a pleasure to talk too. 




Vulgar Boatmen.


----------



## ridders66




----------



## ridders66

And for those who think Springsteen is just Born To Run, Glory Days and Born in the USA, and all the other stuff the radio plays, take a listen to his very early stuff. Epic stuff.


----------



## Shiny

Mine's quite eclectic, although i've gone for an alphamabetical playlist through my 15,000 odd songs on my phone. A year and a half of an hour walking a day with my headphones in and i've reached the "I"s.

This mornings walk to work consisted of...


----------



## Shiny

ridders66 said:


> And for those who think Springsteen is just Born To Run, Glory Days and Born in the USA, and all the other stuff the radio plays, take a listen to his very early stuff. Epic stuff.
> Bruce Springsteen - New York City Serenade (Rome 7/11/13) - YouTube


I've planned a thread on this based on my own dislike of Phil Collins and therefore shunning people's attempts to get me to listen to Genesis. Then my neighbour at the time (was many years back) played the Lamb Lays Down and i realised I had been unnecessarily stubborn.

I just need to get some more songs together.


----------



## nbray67

Today's shuffle - 2 this time as, by luck, they followed each other.
Both songs give me goosebumps for some unknown reason.

The Stone Roses - I Want to be Adored






Ian Brown - F.E.A.R


----------



## Shiny

The Stone Roses occasionally appear on my list, but annoyingly only the rather bland Second Coming. All the early singles and 1st album are all on vinyl and i've only ripped my CDs to my phone.


----------



## ridders66

Had the iPod on at work today as I cannot stand the radio now, too much Radio 2 I guess, and I can't stand commercial radio. I listened to the Greatest hits of Sparks, Tom Petty and some early Gary Numan.


----------



## ridders66

Happy days! This also popped up today.


----------



## muzzer

My walk to work consisted of
Moby - Natural Blues

Jean Michel Jarre - Equinoxe Part 5

Fleetwood Mac - Oh well

Todd Terry - something going on

Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory

Annie Lennox - Breaking Glass

Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence


----------



## Shiny

Today's eclectic mix on the walk to work - 

Wow, Owls! (awesome band, we've a CD at home and neither me or my son can remember buying it)
Velvet Underground & Nico
Suicidal Tendancies
Teenage Fan Club
Tom Jones
American Football
Foo Fighters


The walk home will be 

Penfold 
The Cure
DRI
Sham 69
NIN & David Bowie
ELO
Pixies


----------



## ridders66

Jackson Browne, ELO, Undertones and John Mellencamp today.


----------



## ridders66

Grab a brew or a beer, sit back and enjoy this, recorded across five continents.


----------



## nbray67

Been busy for a couple of nights but here goes with these 2 corkers.

James Brown - It's A Man's Man's Man's World






Frankie Goes to Hollywood - Welcome to the Pleasuredome - All 13m 41secs of it.


----------



## muzzer

Alestorm* - Pirate Metal Drinking Crew





* Scottish Pirate metal band


----------



## muzzer

All Saints - Black Coffee

There is absolutely no truth whatsoever to the suggestion i might have had a thing, still do for that matter, for Mel Blatt. 
No truth whatsoever, nosiree, nada, niet.


----------



## Kerr

muzzer said:


> Alestorm* - Pirate Metal Drinking Crew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Scottish Pirate metal band


Some of their other big songs are amusing(swear words), but I struggle to see the appeal. I'd not have them blasting out of the car. 

A band I've always liked to an extent has become one of my firm favourites of late. The National.


----------



## muzzer

Kerr said:


> Some of their other big songs are amusing(swear words), but I struggle to see the appeal. I'd not have them blasting out of the car.


Agreed, i am happy to listen to them through headphones but like you said, blasting out of the car? Probably not.

They are having a great time being a bunch of kids though :lol:


----------



## Caledoniandream

Today on the player Joe ****er, and on the other end of the spectrum Glenn Campbell.


----------



## nbray67

Today's shuffle.

Incredible band that made the 90's an absolutely epic time for me and my mates, well, from what I can remember of them anyways!! :doublesho

The Prodigy - No Good (Start the Dance)
RIP Keith Flint.


----------



## muzzer

Bobby McFerrin - Don't worry be happy


----------



## ridders66

Caledoniandream said:


> Today on the player Joe ****er, and on the other end of the spectrum Glenn Campbell.


Joe ****er, what a legend, I saw him in 1990 at old Trafford. he was supporting Status Quo, who were supporting Rod Stewart. He just strolled on stage with his rolled up shirt sleeves and blew everyone away, made Quo look like amateurs.


----------



## ridders66

Does it get any better than this?


----------



## The Cueball

I’ve just went:

David Holmes
Prince
Skunk Anansie
Cardigans 
T’Pau
Muddy Waters
Morrissey

:lol:


----------



## muzzer

David Bowie - Sound and Vision

Slade - Goodbye to Jane

Beverley Knight - another little piece of my heart

Michael Kiwanuka - Cold Little Heart

MGMT - Kids

Anastacia - Left Outside Alone

All on my playlist for today


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

One song for me today, had Amazon Music on random and it played this first, collected some bits from Lincoln and ended up listening to it on repeat all the way. Now on my third play through sat at laptop while I browse internet. Don't know why its got to me today but I love it!

Snuff - In The Stocks (acoustic version)


----------



## nbray67

Today's shuffle -

Another cracking tune and features in one of my all time fav films, Snatch.

Stranglers - Golden Brown


----------



## Caledoniandream

Steve Earle - Copperhead road






Plastic Bertrand - ca plane pour moi


----------



## Kerr

The War on Drugs. Great band if you haven't checked them out.






Band of Horses. Amazing song.






Ryan Adams Sweet Illusion.


----------



## ridders66

Caledoniandream said:


> Steve Earle - Copperhead road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic Bertrand - ca plane pour moi


Copperhead road, what an album! I had forgotten about that! It'll be playing on the iPod at work on Monday morning! I Knew there was a first taker on this album!


----------



## ridders66

Spent most of today in the garage staining the garden chairs and tidying the garage. iPod on all day, played some cracking albums:
Anita Baker, Rapture.
Arcade Fire, Neon Bible.
Nick Cave, The Boatman's Call.
Bauhaus, Burning From The Inside.
Billy Idol, 11 Of The Best.
Blackberry Smoke, Little Piece Of Dixie.
Blondie, Parallel Lines.
The Boomtown Rats, The Fine Art Of Surfacing.
Brian Fallon, Sleepwalkers.
Bruce Springsteen, Darkness On The Edge Of Town.
Chris Isaak, Wicked Game.
The Cramps, Off The Bone.
David Bowie, Blackstar.


----------



## Shiny

Today's walk to work amongst the "K"s...










Highlight being Penfold, if you like decent emo/post hardcore type stuff, then well worth a listen as they aren't really a well known band in the UK. May i add, not the party pop cover UK band Penfold.


----------

